# Bathroom Fan Vent question...



## Hack (Nov 9, 2007)

I am going to install a new bathroom fan in my upstairs bathroom.  I would like to vent this fan to a wall rather than through the roof (for what I think are obvious reasons).  However, the run to the wall is probably 12 feet.  Is that too long for a vent?

The run to the roof is probably 2 feet 

TIA.

Hack.


----------



## travelover (Nov 9, 2007)

12 feet is not too long of a run, especially if you use a smooth walled tube (PVC or metal) and avoid any tight curves. Use 4" not 3" diameter.

Why don't you want to vent through the roof?


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Nov 10, 2007)

I agree, straight run at 12' not a problem. I don't blame you for not going through the roof, I am yet to do it. Anytime air has to be pushed up wards you are fighting gravity not to mention when it goes out of the roof it has to turn and go back downward to keep the weather out. I have on numerous occasions vented out the soffitts thats a straight line with only one turn down and with 4" your good to go.


----------



## Hack (Nov 13, 2007)

travelover said:


> Why don't you want to vent through the roof?



Well, I guess it's probably just a concern about getting it sealed right.  We just had the roof done last year, and I don't want any leaks...probably a misplaced concern, but it's there...

Thanks for the replies.  I guess I'll go with smooth pipe to the wall


----------



## travelover (Nov 13, 2007)

Hack said:


> Well, I guess it's probably just a concern about getting it sealed right.  We just had the roof done last year, and I don't want any leaks...probably a misplaced concern, but it's there...
> 
> Thanks for the replies.  I guess I'll go with smooth pipe to the wall



Either is fine. I've had good luck with putting things through the roof - vents, skylight tubes, etc, but I can see your hesitancy.


----------



## glennjanie (Nov 13, 2007)

I have to vote for Jeff on this one. Any penetration of the roof is a potential leak; maybe not today, maybe not tomorrow but the potential is always there. So, if we don't make another hole, we don't have to keep patching it up.
Glenn


----------

